# Areas in Spain.pdf



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

You can download all Areas in Spain in .pdf version to store and use in computer but no need for internet connection. Very useful to keep on desk top etc.

http://www.mediafire.com/?nhnmd3whkn3

Although in Spanish, at the bottom of each file there is a photograph and the international symbols corresponding to services available. GPS also indicated.

Hope you find this download useful when travelling to Spain. :wink:

RUMomo


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

That's excellent! Thanks for posting it - will come in very handy 

Just to say it is a big download (28.8MB) for anyone who's short of space or slow/expensive internet.


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

hi momo,
tried to download but windows media player came up and said i needed a codec.

can i do anything about this

cheers
bill


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

I have just downloaded it (5 minutes) and chose "Save to File" instead of "Open".

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Would be useful, however it is a RAR file and doesn't open.

Looks like I would have to purchase RAR unzip program!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I found a free rar for windows on the net last week, sorry can't remember where but it is there called wrar393 suggest searching for wrar393 free. Searched, try here http://gigabitwarez.com/download/wrar+393+free+download.html

Alan.


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

billplant said:


> hi momo,
> tried to download but windows media player came up and said i needed a codec.
> 
> can i do anything about this
> ...


Hi Bill:

It should download as a Zip file so you need WinZip or similar to extract to a folder on your pc. I use WinRar which is free and you can get it here:

http://download.cnet.com/WinRAR-32-bit/3000-2250_4-10007677.html

You will also need Adobe Reader to open the downloaded .pdf file which you can get here:

http://www.adobe.com/uk/

Recommend you install Adobe Flash Player whilst you're at it! :wink:

Momo.


----------



## jonsax (Sep 3, 2009)

Lots of good info thanks for the link


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

*spanish aires*

hi momo,
thanks for help i have been downloading like there is no tomorrow and have got the spanish aires,at some point i came upon a list of them but when i downloaded the stuff it was'nt amongst it.

i thought that to save space on my laptop i would only put in those relative to our trip ie mainly from santander to the atlantique and central pyrenees and back on both sides of he border.

i have started deleting sections of the aires but it is very time consuming, any ideas.

cheers
bill


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

*spanish aires*

have found a list of all the aires on my laptop under recent additions
problem solved thanks to all
bill


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Is this like the aires in France :?: 

Thanks


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

tattytony said:


> Is this like the aires in France :?:
> 
> Thanks


Hi tattytony:

Yes. In Spain they are called "Areas". The idea is that you can consult without being connected to internet. :wink:

Momo


----------

